
BER Airport Construction Simulator - tejado
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.illusivereflection.berbausimulator
======
tejado
"After almost 15 years of planning, construction began in 2006. Originally
planned to open in October 2011, the airport has encountered a series of
delays and cost overruns. These were due to poor construction planning,
execution, management, as well as corruption. Late 2020 became the new target
for the official opening date as 2019 became too improbable. A TÜV report
published in November 2017 suggested that the opening could be delayed until
2021" (wikipedia)

"Der Postillon", a german satiric news site published this game.

